# Should celebs just stick to acting/singing and NOT perfumes?



## Isra Yassin (Nov 13, 2015)

My pet peeve is something called "celeb perfumes". Im sorry Taylor swift,P diddy,britney,beyonce,Sarah Jessica Parker etc.
  You may be good actors/singers/actresses but pelase stay in Hollywood and not in Sephora.
  I heard alot of people complain about this as well.
  Celeb perfumes usually dont do well.
  It reminds me of those dentists who do plastic surgery and their patients end up with botched up work. Stick to your specialty. Even when I go to a piercer I dont go to a tatoo parlour. I go to a specialist who only does piercings and is APP certified.
  I just feel some of these celebs are reaching.
  How do you feel about Halle berry perfume or Quentin Tarantino cologne?


----------



## Andrew25 (Feb 4, 2016)

Yeah it doesn't make sense to me the way they take advantage of their fame and because they get representation as an brand things can be different. But like Demi recently started a brand i don't think we see it anywhere near the actual perfume brands but still it isn't a bad decision for them just the extra outcome!


----------

